# this will come here soon



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

and the false hand wringing of the Dems will begin

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070629/ap_ ... mb_defused


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

How prepared do you really think the US is to handle attacks on US soil?
Are Airports the target of choice or what other targets have a chance of being hit? Bobm you are 100% right!!! What can the average Joe Blow do to protect himself?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

280IM said:


> What can the average Joe Blow do to protect himself?


Stock up on ammo.

huntin1


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> > What can the average Joe Blow do to protect himself?
> ...


I don't know how ammo will stop a bomb,I know it will stop a human bomber. I thought maybe Homeland Sec. might improve and law enforcement intell might stop bombers on US soil, but I think you are right "Stock up on ammo" I have a lot now but better get more powder just incase a Dem gets elected!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes sir! our state has a right to carry law. if this starts down here there will likely be a lot of vigilante justice.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> yes sir! our state has a right to carry law. if this starts down here there will likely be a lot of vigilante justice.


I live in a state that has the right to carry also,but vigilante justice is not a step in the right direction, With vigilante justice it will be very hard to tell which terroist is which!! Do you wear a white rob and hood with vigilante justice?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mickey Mouse look-alike killed as martyr
HAMAS TV | Actor portraying Israeli beats character

July 1, 2007
GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip -- A Mickey Mouse look-alike who preached Islamic domination on a Hamas-affiliated children's TV show was beaten to death in the show's final episode Friday.

In the final skit, ''Farfour'' was killed by an actor posing as an Israeli official trying to buy Farfour's land. At one point, the mouse called the Israeli a ''terrorist.''

''Farfour was martyred while defending his land,'' said Sara, the teen presenter. He was killed ''by the killers of children,'' she added.

» Click to enlarge image

A Palestinian girl watches ''Tomorrow's Pioneers," a kids' show featuring a Mickey Mouse look-alike, on a station run by Hamas, at her home in the West Bank last month. 
(AP) 
The weekly show, featuring a giant black-and-white rodent with a high-pitched voice, had attracted worldwide attention because the character urged Palestinian children to fight Israel. It was broadcast on Hamas-affiliated Al Aqsa TV. 
Station officials said Friday that Farfour was taken off the air to make room for new programs. Station manager Mohammed Bilal said he did not know what would be shown instead.

Israeli officials have denounced the program, ''Tomorrow's Pioneers,'' as incendiary and outrageous. The program was also opposed by the state-run Palestinian Broadcasting Corp., which is controlled by Fatah, Hamas' rival.

AP

Copyright 2007 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

this is how wacked out these extremists have become and their plan to corrupt and posion the minds of the next generation. this battle has just begun, our children will live and grow up in this nightmare.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I never said there anything good about the terroist as there is NONE. I said vigilante justice is not a step in the right direction. Vigilante Justice is another form of terroism. The British have made a lot of progress in getting the people resonsable for the recent bombings without vigilantes getting the wrong people.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

my point is, in the places where it is common to have the right to carry, i sure would feel safer, you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I absolutely feel safer. I may not stop a bomb, but I will stop some nut case on drugs with a knife from cutting me stem to stern for $20 in my wallet. Your much more likely to run into one of those than some guy with a suicide vest. So far anyway.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> my point is, in the places where it is common to have the right to carry, i sure would feel safer, you?


I have a permit to carry It is with me all the time permit and gun exept when there is a sign on the door no weapons. There is a big difference between self defence and vigilante justice. My bigest problem with a hand gun is my poor shooting ability. They need to be close for me to hit them.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agreed, i do mean self defense, you are correct, being a vigilante helps no one.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Every terrorist killed is defensive in my opinion :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Every terrorist killed is defensive in my opinion :beer:


I firmly believe this is the only way a terrorist can be stoped KILLED


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the problem will always be figuring out who the bad guys are BEFORE they commit an act of terror.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nope, thats not the problem at all!

The real problem is finding the testicular fortitute to speak and act!

We know who the enemy is but we have not the ball's " in this modern society " to speak out and act!

Who is the enemy and how do we identify them you may ask? Well thats simple they are Muslims and the Children of Islam.

Yeah I know not all of them, but I am sure not all Germans in WWII were bad either.

Its time to get our heads out of our ***** and deport all middle eastern personal, stop school and work visas and put armed guard's in all Mosks in the United States. This is just one step I have no doubt will save lives.

So go ahead now all you blind sheep I am ready to be called a racist hood wearing fool. Just remeber what I said when it starts raining body parts from the next skyscraper.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It will not be that long until this headline reads New York, Chicago, LA, or some other large U S city. Still the touchy feely crowd will not understand. They will go to their radio active grave blaming the war in Iraq, Bush, conservatives, anything but their own naive blunders. Their motto should be "denial to the death". Kill a million innocent fetus, but my lord don't bruise a terrorist. God save us from the liberals.

LONDON (AP) - Police in London's bustling nightclub and theater district on Friday defused a bomb that could have killed hundreds after an ambulance crew spotted smoke coming from a Mercedes filled with a lethal mix of gasoline, propane and nails, authorities said. 
The bomb near Piccadilly Circus was powerful enough to have caused "significant injury or loss of life"-possibly killing hundreds, British anti-terror police chief Peter Clarke said.

The discovery resurrected fears that followed the July 7, 2005, suicide bombings that killed 52 people on three London subways and a bus and failed attacks on the transit system just two weeks later.

"We are currently facing the most serious and sustained threat to our security from international terrorism," Britain's new home secretary, Jacqui Smith, said after an emergency meeting of top officials.

But in Washington, two U.S. officials briefed on the investigation said British authorities had so far found no terrorist link in the early hours of the investigation. The officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the case, said the inquiry had yielded no suspects and no definitive description of anyone leaving the vehicle.

Police were examining footage from closed-circuit TV cameras, Clarke said, hoping the surveillance network that covers much of central London will help them track down the driver of the Mercedes.

U.S. Rep. Peter King, the ranking Republican on the House Homeland Security Committee, said British authorities saw a man fiddling with a cell phone near the Mercedes.

"They found a cell phone and it was going to be used to detonate the bomb," said King, R-N.Y.

The events unfolded when an ambulance crew-responding to a call just before 1:30 a.m. about a person who had fallen at a Haymarket nightclub-noticed smoke coming from a car parked in front of the building, Clarke said.

The crew alerted police, and a bomb squad manually disabled the device, Clarke said.

Photographs of the metallic green Mercedes show a canister bearing the words "patio gas," indicating it was propane, next to the car. The back door was open with blankets spilling out. The car was removed from the scene after a bomb squad disabled the explosives.

Hours after the discovery, police closed a major road on the edge of Hyde Park to investigate a suspicious vehicle. Sky News and the British Broadcasting Corp. reported that the vehicle was linked to the foiled plot, although a police spokeswoman denied any connection had been established.

The busy Haymarket thoroughfare is packed with restaurants, bars, a cinema complex and West End theaters, and was buzzing at that hour. "Phantom of the Opera" is playing at Her Majesty's Theater down the street.

It was ladies' night Thursday, nicknamed "Sugar 'N' Spice," at the Tiger Tiger nightclub, a three-story venue that at full capacity can pack in 1,770 people and stays open until 3 a.m.

Police also were investigating the possibility that the planned attack could have been criminal in nature. Authorities closed the Piccadilly Circus subway station for eight hours and cordoned off a 10-block area around the scene.

A British security official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the security details, said there were similarities between the device and vehicle bombs used by insurgents in Iraq. But the two officials in Washington said it was too early in the investigation to tell if those similarities were significant.

The British security official also said the domestic spy agency MI5 would examine possible connections between Friday's bomb attempt and at least two similar foiled plots-to attack a London nightclub in 2004 and to pack limousines in New York with gas canisters and shrapnel.

In the 2004 plot, accused members of an al-Qaida-linked terror cell were convicted of conspiring to cause explosions. One of the possible targets M15 overheard them discussing was the Ministry of Sound, one of London's biggest and most famous nightclubs.

One man is heard saying the plan was to "Blow the whole thing up."

Gordon Brown, who only Wednesday succeeded Tony Blair as prime minister, called it a reminder that Britain faces a serious and continuous threat of terrorist attacks: "I will stress to the Cabinet that the vigilance must be maintained over the next few days."

There had been no prior intelligence of planned attacks from the al- Qaida terror network, a British government official told The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the investigation.

Londoners were relatively unfazed by the news. People crowded onto buses and subway trains during the afternoon rush hour, shopping streets were busy and sidewalk cafes did brisk business.

"Sure, it's disturbing, and obviously it reminds everyone of 7/7," said Ian Hiskos, 32, eating at a cafe across the block from the police cordon on Haymarket. "I try not to think about these things."

The terror threat level in Britain has remained at "severe"-meaning a terrorist attack is highly likely-since last August.

On Friday, Metropolitan Police said it sent more officers on the streets of central London. Authorities also stepped up security at Wimbledon.

One analyst said the bombers could be trying to send Britain's new leader a message.

"It's a way of testing Gordon Brown," said Bob Ayers, a security expert at the Chatham House think tank. "It's not too far-fetched to assume it was designed to expedite the decision on withdrawal (from Iraq)."

The U.S. government urged Americans abroad to be vigilant but officials said they saw no potential terrorist threat in the United States ahead of next week's July 4 Independence Day holiday.

"At this time we are characterizing this as a localized incident in London," said Laura Keehner, a spokeswoman for the Department of Homeland Security.

New York strengthened its already tight security as a precaution, putting additional police in Times Square and the mass transit system.

"We're going to ramp up a little bit, but nothing dramatic," Mayor Michael Bloomberg said on his weekly radio show. "We'll take a little bit of extra precaution. Some of you will notice, some of you won't-but we have to be cognizant."

___

Associated Press writers Raphael G. Satter in London and Matt Apuzzo in Washington contributed to this report.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ok, so now we are back to vigilantism? shoot them all and let God sort them out? opps, i mean Allah.....


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Diverse group allegedly in British plot By DAVID RISING, Associated Press Writer 
1 hour, 43 minutes ago

LONDON - They had diverse backgrounds, coming from countries around the globe, but all shared youth and worked in medicine. They also had a common goal, authorities suspect: to bring havoc and death to the heart of Britain.

ADVERTISEMENT

The eight people held Tuesday in the failed car bombing plot include one doctor from Iraq and two from India. There is a physician from Lebanon and a Jordanian doctor and his medical assistant wife. Another doctor and a medical student are thought to be from the Middle East.

All employees of the United Kingdom's National Health Service, some worked together as colleagues at hospitals in England and Scotland, and experts and officials say the evidence points to the plot being hatched after they met in Britain, rather than overseas.

"To think that these guys were a sleeper cell and somehow were able to plan this operation from the different places they were, and then orchestrate being hired by the NHS so they could get to the UK, then get jobs in the same area - I think that's a planning impossibility," said Bob Ayres, a former U.S. intelligence officer now at London's Chatham House think tank.

"A much more likely scenario is they were here together, they discovered that they shared some common ideology, and then they decided to act on this while here in the UK," he said.

No one has been charged in the plot in which two car bombs failed to explode in central London early Friday and two men rammed a Jeep Cherokee loaded with gas cylinders into the entrance of Glasgow International Airport and set it on fire the following day.

Investigators believe the main plotters have been rounded up, including one in custody in Australia, though others involved on the periphery, including at least one British-born suspect, were still being hunted, a British government security official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the details.

British-born Muslims behind the bloody 2005 London transit bombings and others in thwarted plots here have been linked to terror training camps and foreign radicals in Pakistan, and the official said Pakistan, India and several other nations were asked to check possible links with the suspects in the latest attacks.

The educational achievements of the suspects in the car bomb attempts is in sharp contrast to the men that carried out the deadly July 7 transit bombings two years ago. The ringleader of that attack, Mohammed Siddique Khan, had a degree in business studies, but with low marks, and his three fellow suicide bombers had little or no higher education.

In the current case, Muhammad Haneef, a 27-year-old doctor from India arrested late Monday in Brisbane, Australia, worked in 2005 at Halton Hospital near Liverpool in northern England, hospital spokesman Mark Shone said.

Another Indian doctor, 26, arrested late Saturday in Liverpool, worked at the same hospital, Shone confirmed, but refused to divulge his name.

A third suspect, Mohammed Jamil Asha, a 26-year-old doctor from Jordan of Palestinian heritage, was arrested Saturday with his wife, Marwa Asha, 27, who was identified in British media reports as a medical assistant. He worked at North Staffordshire Hospital, near the Midlands town of Newcastle-under-Lyme.

A doctor at Royal Alexandra Hospital in Glasgow, who refused to give his name, said he recognized Asha as a doctor who kept an office there - the same hospital where another suspect, Bilal Talal Abdul Samad Abdulla, worked.

According to friends of Abdulla's family in Iraq, the 27-year-old doctor came to Britain after graduating from medical school in Baghdad. He was a passenger in the Jeep Cherokee that rammed into the Glasgow airport.

The Jeep's driver - identified by staff at Royal Alexandra Hospital as a Lebanese doctor named Khalid Ahmed - was in critical condition at that hospital from burns suffered in the attack. Police would not confirm his identity.

Investigators believe the same men who parked the explosives-laden cars in London may have also driven the blazing SUV in Glasgow, the British security official said.

The final two suspects, ages 25 and 28, were arrested by police Sunday at Royal Alexandra Hospital. Staff said one was a medical student and the other a junior doctor, without giving their names. British media said they were from Saudi Arabia, but police refused to comment.

Dr. Shiv Panbe, former chairman of the British International Doctors Association, said the two Indian nationals in custody were Muslims.

"It is very upsetting news," Panbe said of their alleged involvement. "It is an abuse of trust and respect - everyone should be able to love their doctor."

Azmi Mahafzah, a teacher at the University of Jordan's medical school, said he knew the suspect Asha during his studies and training there in 1998-2004. He said he didn't think Asha was religious. "He is not a fanatic type of person," Mahafzah said.

Asha's family also denied he was a militant or had links to terrorism, as did the family of Asha's wife, Marwa.

"Marwa is a very educated person and she read many British novels to know England better, a country she liked so much," her father, Yunis Da'na, told The Associated Press in Jordan.

British authorities have refused to release many details on the suspects, including whether they were on any watch lists, but have indicated they believe the plot may have links to al-Qaida.

A senior U.S. counterterrorism official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue, said Tuesday that none of the eight suspects was on any American lists that identify potential terror suspects.

One news report suggested the group could have been recruited by the head of al-Qaida in Iraq, but the British security official said that was "unlikely." He said the investigation was not focusing on Iraqi links, other than the fact that one suspect was from Iraq.

Patrick Mercer, a legislator in the opposition Conservative Party who is a former British army intelligence officer, said he doubted the plotters came to Britain already planning the attack.

"I think these people came into the country, possibly already radicalized or certainly sympathetic ... and the process of radicalization has been completed while they're here. My inclination is to say that these are intelligent and highly motivated people, so the probability of self-radicalization is higher," he told the AP.

Ayres, the American security expert, said he doubted the group had "direct contact" with an outside group like al-Qaida, saying they would not have needed any serious training for the plot that was carried out. "The attack vector that they used wasn't very sophisticated," he said.

But Mercer said from what he had heard from his sources, the plotters did attempt a complex assault. He said the first car bomb outside the Tiger Tiger nightclub was intended to draw people out from other pubs and nightspots, when the second bomb was to be exploded.

"It's not the most sophisticated attack on earth, but I would suggest it's not something by a bunch of medical students - there's military thinking behind this - so there will have been, I'm pretty sure, a guiding hand," Mercer said.

That is exactly what investigators are still trying to piece together, the security official said.

"When did they first meet? Did they meet in Britain or overseas? Were they sent here? Is there an actual al-Qaida link? They are questions we're looking for answers to," the official said.

___

this is exactly what i am talking about, how could you logically classify or expect these folks to be terrorists? is the answer total deportation of Asians/Middle Eastern people?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The sceptical should read "Day of Islam". These goons think it will take over the globe.

http://www.newsmaxstore.com/nms/showdet ... ode=36A9-1



> Several news reports indicate that al-Qaida is planning a "spectacular" terror attack - of 9/11 proportions or greater - this summer.
> 
> In the wake of recent terror activitiy, including the attempt to blow up JFK airport using a fuel line, and the news out of Britain of car bombs, it appears al-Qaida may be significantly ramping up their activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We hear some liberals who feel sorry for terrorists. Well, perhaps not sorry, but they have excuses for them. They think they are just poor downtrodden people looking for a break in life. Never in a million years would they suspect an educated person being a terrorist. Perhaps they are so set against profiling because they are so bad at it. 
The terrorist attacks by doctors in England should wake them up. Although I doubt it because the liberal closed mind isn't sleeping, it's more like a coma. Maybe this will bring some of them out of it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jh ... ror405.xml


----------

